# I NEED HELP PLEASE!



## 1ginger1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi 
I have a lovely vizsla since she was a puppy. She comes from a good hunting background and i have seen both her parents working.I waited three years to get her as they are very hard to get.At 12 months old i introduced her to the gun and there was no problem but shortly after this she got a very severe shock from a farmers electric fence.Now she wont hunt she will walk behind me and just wont hunt and now she is nervous of the gun also.When i put up the gun she runs in between my legs and wont hunt .Can anyone give me some good advice.Maybe this has happened someone else. Thanks


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Is the dog trained or has it been exposed to the electric collar?

That electric fence never would have caused the reactions you are describing.

Was the dog exposed to fireworks or other loud noises?

You're going to have to really think about this and be honest with us. Then we may be able to help you. It takes a LOT of information from you to diagnose a problem and prescribe a cure for a dog acting like this.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=43926


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I really find it hard to believe that a dog would have this kind of reaction (long term) to an elec fence. Need more info..............


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

put away the shotty's and only let her loose around the .22, maybe she won't be as startled. make the shooting experience a good one,,, has she never been shocked by a collar? the fence hurts, but not enough for her not to wanna chase some birds... I have seen dogs do this if they have been yelled at enough due to under-training (dog doesn'tknow what the trainer is asking them to do) best of luck, let us know more


----------

